# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  Discussion - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx

## rsavage

I spent quite a bit of time overhauling this wiki after it had been largely abandoned for months/years........only for somebody to come in 2 days later and delete a lot of what I wrote and completly re-arrange it.  Not happy at all.  

I'm not sure what the protocol is, but if somebody has edited a wiki recently then surely the polite thing to do is contact that person so you discuss changes?  Not delete sections that were added a few days earlier.

I don't agree with most of the changes that have been made, and I want to revert to my last revision. How can I do this?  The 'revert page' menu item is greyed out.

Once I'm back on firm ground I will re-apply the changes I do agree with.

----------


## cortman

You may want to contact a documentation administrator- join #ubuntu-doc on IRC and ask them to take a look at it. I've found them to be very helpful.
I can't find the page you're referring to though?

----------


## CharlesA

Link is here:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wi...Driver/bcm43xx

There should be a history link at the top.

----------


## rsavage

Thanks for the comments.

I'm guessing I don't have the necessary administrative powers. I've tried every combination of Page History and then going to the Actions menu that I can think of. The revert revision option never appears clickable. There are a lot of changes to undo manually.....

Never done this IRC bobbins - hoping to avoid it.......any doc administrators on here?

----------


## MG&TL

> Never done this IRC bobbins - hoping to avoid it.......any doc administrators on here?


IRC isn't scary.  :Smile:  Just head to http://webchat.freenode.net and follow the instructions, putting "#ubuntu-doc" as the channel. It's anonymous, and everyone's usually friendly. Also, _all_ the documentation people will be on there, as opposed to one or two on here.

Give it a go, there's some great communities. Also, you might want to get an IRC client if you enjoy it.

----------


## rsavage

Just an update.... the ubuntu-doc guys sorted it!!  Thanks!  I pretty pleased with the current state of the wiki, but if anybody has any suggestions for improvements then I'd like to hear them.  I personally want to remove the testimonials section. 

The next big challenge is getting it linked into the Ubuntu documentation structure.  From the community home page I tried to find it, but the wifi links seem to be all over the place.  I don't want to tread on anybody's toes again, so I'm reluctant to edit any more pages.

There seems to be at least a question a day on the forum or askubuntu about Broadcom wifi - it's no wonder if people can't find the documentation!!

I'm not a wifi/network guru so it would be good if such a person could adopt the Broadcom page in the future.  The basic structure is now in place for easy maintenance.

----------

